# TUG Marketplace - Lowveld



## Terry D (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to place an advertisement in the TUG Marketplace but when I am in the section that says type your resort name, it does not come up as a resort to select from. The resort is Lowveld Lodge. Any suggestions?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 6, 2010)

At the bottom if the Marketplace Main Page click on "Contact Marketplace Manager."


----------

